
A discussion about Time Series databases - dataloopio
Databases seem to be a favourite topic on here. Whenever a discussion arises people always put forward their favourites.<p>With this in mind I recently created a spreadsheet to compare every free and open source time series database I could find.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1sMQe9oOKhMhIVw9WmuCEWdPtAoccJ4a-IuZv4fXDHxM&#x2F;edit#gid=0<p>Here&#x27;s a link to the blog that discusses the results:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.dataloop.io&#x2F;top11-open-source-time-series-databases<p>Looking for feedback from anyone interested in this topic.
======
dataloopio
Spreadsheet link:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sMQe9oOKhMhIVw9WmuCE...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sMQe9oOKhMhIVw9WmuCEWdPtAoccJ4a-IuZv4fXDHxM/edit#gid=0)

Blog Link:

[https://blog.dataloop.io/top11-open-source-time-series-
datab...](https://blog.dataloop.io/top11-open-source-time-series-databases)

